# 230V Versorgung - Trenntrafo - Frankreich



## knorpe (13 Mai 2009)

Hallo!

Folgendes "Problem": wir _erzeugen_ unsere 230V für Wärmetauscher, Schaltschrankbeleuchtung usw. via einen Einphasentrenntrafo da wir in der Maschinenanspeisung keinen Nullleiter haben/brauchen. Alles nur für den internen Gebrauch.
Bis dato gabs da noch keine Probleme, aber bei unserer letzten Maschine die nach Frankreich ging gabs Unstimmigkeiten bzgl. dieses Umstands. Warum auch immer  
Nun steht die nächste Anlage ins Haus und es steht im Pflichtenheft das unsere "Art" die 230V zu erzeugen nicht zulässig ist in Frankreich. 
Hat wer Erfahrungen mit den dort herrschenden Normen oder Gepflogenheiten?

lg
knorpe


----------



## Sockenralf (13 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

spielt doch keine Rolle, ob das erlaubt ist oder nicht.

Der Kunde sagt, daß er das nicht will



MfG


----------



## knorpe (13 Mai 2009)

deswegen will ich es ihn ja auch recht machen 

leider sagt er aber nicht was er will - steht nur drinnen das es *so* nicht zulässig ist. 

lg


----------



## HBL (13 Mai 2009)

Hallo Knorpe

Da es sich im vorliegenden Fall um eine Maschine handelt, muss diese nach den zutreffenden Richtlinien und deren Normen gebaut werden (inkl. Schaltschrank). Diese Maschine wird nach Frankreich geliefert.

Auf Grund dieser Tatsachen muss eine CE-Konformität erstellt und das CE-Zeichen angebracht werden.

Grundsätzlich ist es so, auch in Frankreich gelten die einschlägigen Richtlinien und diese sind europäisches Recht. Diese Richtlinien wurden auch von Frankreich in nationales Recht aufgenommen worden.

Nun zur eigentlichen Frage:

In der Norm EN 60204-1:2006 unter Art. 9 Steuerstromkreise und Steuerfunktionen wird die Generierung von Steurspannungen ganz klar geregelt.

Die Steuertransformatoren müssen getrennte Wicklungen haben. Sekundärseitig wird ein Leiter, welcher als Bezugsleiter verwendet wird, an Erde gelegt werden. Wird diese Massnahme nicht befolgt, so wird eine Isolationsüberwachung verlangt. Siehe Norm EN 60204-1:2006 Abschnitt 9.4.3 Schutz gegen fehlerhaften Betrieb durch Erdschlüsse, Spannungsunterbrechungen und Verlust der elektrischen Durchgängigkeit.

Wenn die obgenannte Norm EN 60204-1:2006 und die Norm EN 60204-1 betreffend EMV und Kurzschlussfestigkeit eingehalten werden, so kann kein Sicherheitsbeauftragter etwas dagegenhalten.

Schöner Abend

Hans


----------



## knorpe (13 Mai 2009)

danke, um die "steuerspannung" geht´s hier aber nicht. 
diese sind 24V DC und wurde nicht beanstandet. 
es geht nur um die 230V, die für kühlung, beleuchtung und spannungsversorgung der kleinen fremdteile ist.

lg
knorpe


----------



## jabba (13 Mai 2009)

knorpe schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Folgendes "Problem": wir _erzeugen_ unsere 230V für Wärmetauscher, Schaltschrankbeleuchtung usw. via einen Einphasentrenntrafo da wir in der Maschinenanspeisung keinen Nullleiter haben/brauchen. Alles nur für den internen Gebrauch.


 
Kannst Du "Einphasentrenntrafo mal genauer besachreiben !
Zweiphasen wäre je erlaubt, aber Einphasen ohne N ?
Du müßtest einen Trafo 400V/230V verwenden, dann Sicherungen auf der Sekundärseite, die von oben eingespeisst werden. Sekundärseitige Erdung oder Erdschlussüberwachung.

Und alle die noch keine Steuerung nach Frankreich geliefert haben.

NEIN: Frankreich ist zwar EU-Land , aber die EU-Vorschriften können auch einem Franzosen nix vorschreiben. Wenn der Apavé-Mann kommt ist Europa weit weg.

Hast Du vieleicht den Plan mal als PDF da ?


----------



## knorpe (13 Mai 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Kannst Du "Einphasentrenntrafo mal genauer besachreiben !
> Zweiphasen wäre je erlaubt, aber Einphasen ohne N ?
> Du müßtest einen Trafo 400V/230V verwenden, dann Sicherungen auf der Sekundärseite, die von oben eingespeisst werden. Sekundärseitige Erdung oder Erdschlussüberwachung.
> 
> ...



plan gibt´s erst morgen, da bin ich wieder in der firma 

aber soviel ist verraten 400 auf 230V und die sekundärseite ist nicht geerdet was ich so im kopf hab. ist auch nur eine absicherung vorhanden und keine erdschlußüberwachung. 

aber jetzt kommen wir der sache schon näher. ich habs halt von jeher so als gegeben und "nachgezeichnet" :s15: - dabei ists aber klar. wenn die sekundärseite nicht geerdet ist dann greift keine schutzmassnahme (nullung) und damit hab ich den salat.

muss daß morgen gleich mal kontrollieren... wobei dann gleich mal wieder meine sig bestätigt wäre


----------



## knorpe (14 Mai 2009)

hab kontrolliert - ist doch geerdet. sollte damit die nullung greifen.




original wortlaut des KDE:
_the execution of the converter (400->230V) is not acceptable for france regulations..._

lg
knorpe


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
hast du deinen Kunden denn mal gefragt, wie er es haben will ?
Bei meinem letzten Frankreich-Projekt (ist allerdings ein paar Dienstage her) war es so, dass der Kunde das auch nicht wollte, mir aber sehr gerne eine seperate Einspeisung 230V zur Verfügung gestellt hatte. Vielleicht ist es ja in deinem Fall auch so. Mein Kunde war "damals" auch nicht mit einer Nullung für diesen Stromkreis zufrieden sondern wollte dies zwingend mit einer FI-Schaltung ausgeführt haben.

Einfach mal mit den Leuten reden - ein Pflichtenheft kann auch nicht immer alles erschlagen - aber: lass es dir schriftlich geben, worauf ihr euch geeinigt habt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## knorpe (14 Mai 2009)

ja wenn ich einen anprechpartner hätte wärs kein problem 
die pflichtenheft geht über die wirtschaftler umher und die rekalmation kam wohl von einen begutachtungs-fuzzi... 

schreib ihnen halt mal das wir einen fi vorschalten könnten - eventuell tuts ja sowas.


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 Mai 2009)

Na ...
wenn einer dir geschrieben hat, dass er das mit dem 400-230V Trafo nicht haben wollte, dann sollte der auch in der Lage sein, dir zu sagen, wie er es denn dann haben will ... 

Schlag deinem Kunden doch vielleicht die Möglichkeit mit der zusätzlichen Einspeisung vor ...

...


----------



## knorpe (14 Mai 2009)

werde ich auch noch zusätzlich machen


----------



## hausenm (6 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
habe letztes Jaher einige ATEX- Anlagen 
in Frankreich inbetriebgenommen. Der Schaltplanauszug 
ist fast identisch (nur interner Gebrauch Steuerspannung 
und Versorgung Voraotkästen).
Wie sieht das in dem konkreten Fall aus? 
ev. Steckdosen (Service) extra ausführen mit schon 
beschriebenen  FI.
Gruß


----------



## knorpe (8 Juni 2009)

hab den KDE mal die varianten mit FI oder extra versorgung vorgeschlagen - leider bis dato keine antwort erhalten. naja gekauft hat er das ding schon 
wie immer den "elektriker/programmierer" fressen die hunde...
denen sagt man immer alles zu schluß


----------

